# Whats everyone's favorite LM Bass Recipe



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Ive got an overabundance of bass and this spring I need to cull them out. I know their has to be some bass eaters in North Eastern Ohio


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Just put them on the Grill or deep fry them just like Perch or Walleye. They aren't bad but you don't want to keep the bigger Bass(3lbs.+) THey just taste kinda nasty.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

for largemouth and or smallmouth I like to mix fruit.. with bass when grilling..apples mainly.. but u can do orange slices with the rind still on it or even pineapple.. when i fry them they taste just about the same as any other species..then ill use italian bread crumbs etc.. i prefer the larger ones 3# n up just more to bite into. the fruit really accents the fish. You can do this with just about any species. but for bass i prefer smallmouth over largemouth they are delicous.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I usually don't eat them but if I do keep the odd bass to eat, I usually just beer batter them. However I grilled a couple that I pulled from a buddies pond last summer. I used lemon juice olive oil and some fresh dill with a little salt and pepper and fresh minced garlic. I basted the fillet with the mix and then put them in one of those wire racks for grilling fish and cooked them for about 4 minutes a side over a medium to medium high heat. Then served them with grilled asparagus. Just clean the asparagus rinse and let air dry for a few minutes then drizzle with olive oil and some sea salt and fresh ground black pepper then I start grilling them several minutes before the fish let them cook about 8 or ten minutes then put your fish on then they are done together.

I served the fish over a mango salsa with the asparagus on the side.
For the mango salsa, I peel and dice 2 ripe mangoes one whole shallot, one jalapeno pepper and then add the juice of two fresh limes. toss in a bowl and refrigerate before serving.

Half of my family is in the food service business and all of us are excellent cooks if you ever need a recipe for something let me know. I have several killer venison recipes as well as wild turkey and other game as well.


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

THAT IS JUST SICK.US bass anglers spend lots n lots of money and time on the water practicing for tournament and you guy's are talking about how to cook a bass why not just keep walleye n crappie they taste better and are easier to catch excuse me while i go puke.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

NoWake said:


> THAT IS JUST SICK.US bass anglers spend lots n lots of money and time on the water practicing for tournament and you guy's are talking about how to cook a bass why not just keep walleye n crappie they taste better and are easier to catch excuse me while i go puke.


mmmm if its legal, why cant they keep it...THEY HAVE JUST THE SAME RIGHT TO KEEP A BASS as they, or anyone else has to keep wallyeye and crappie!

good fishing!!


----------



## Coekrych (Jul 19, 2006)

Completely agree this tread makes me sick! Can't believe this even came up..... These fish are meant for catch and release, for those of you who are eating just remember the next time you pull in a 3#+ LM and if you throw it back a kid has the opportunity to catch it (like me when i was 5), we all start this hobby young because of that one fish we caught with our dad or grandpa. Go eat Carp or Sheephead!


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey WiseEyes. Forget Nowake and Coekrych Sadass. Bass are delicious. I lightly bread my fillets with corn flower seasoned with,salt,black pepper and cayenne.You can find corn flower in the mexican section.No egg wash. Just roll damp fillets in the flower.I like to keep a mess of 12-15 inchers now and then. Yummy Yummy Yummy. Especially if you have some morels to fry with them.


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

For you Bass Fishermen

Do you know why they made bass?...For thous who can't catch walleyes....lol

Try it on your bass friends......it fire them up...he he

Walleyes..._The Thinking Mans Fish_


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

atbc06 said:


> For you Bass Fishermen
> 
> Do you know why they made bass?...For thous who can't catch walleyes....lol
> 
> ...


LOL!!! That's funny!!! You don't eat any of those walleye do you? It's a sin. The Almighty put them on earth to be worshipped and revered. That's why they have those beautiful gold scales. He put the white tip on their tail to signify their purity. If it doesn't have the white tip it's an imposter,and thus safe to eat. Good luck this year.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

First of all, did you read the original post? The guy is cullin his pond so he has a better average on his bass..... would you rather he throw them in the bushes? And if he did throw them in the bushes, some hungry bird or fox would make quick work of it..... Ahhh the circle of life. I think sometimes people want to keep bass just to piss off your type. Out of the couple hundred bass i caught last year, i kept about 10. 5 of them were either gill hooked or swallowed it. No i'm not cutting the line and letting him go with the hook in his gut. The other 5...... i was hungry. And you cant go wrong baking the filets in butter with lemon pepper. Or try baking with "Tony Catchatorie's" cajun blend. its healthier, cleaner, and quicker then frying and just delicious.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

I like to take the big ones and grill them jack daniels grilling sauce. The smaller ones I throw on the bank or bounce them off the boat, like the one guy said there like carp or sheephead


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Why is it that you never hear the walleye tournament guys griping about people keeping the eye's??? But heaven forbid someone keep a Largemouth or Smallmouth bass. Get a grip guys, for one thing how many people do you think are actually going out to the public lakes trying to get there limit on bass? I bet it isn't even 1% of the fisherman. As stated before the guy is culling out of his own pond or lake, so how is that your business? It's irritating as hell coming on here only to see guys getting ripped up one side and down the other for doing something that they have a legal right to do. Just because you don't keep them doesn't give you the right to verbally attack someone who does! And the last time I checked you tournament fisherman aren't the only people who's money goes towards fisheries management every license buying fisherman is contributing towards keeping our fisheries healthy for ALL to use and enjoy not just tournament guys.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

saugeyesam said:


> Why is it that you never hear the walleye tournament guys griping about people keeping the eye's??? But heaven forbid someone keep a Largemouth or Smallmouth bass. Get a grip guys, for one thing how many people do you think are actually going out to the public lakes trying to get there limit on bass? I bet it isn't even 1% of the fisherman. As stated before the guy is culling out of his own pond or lake, so how is that your business? It's irritating as hell coming on here only to see guys getting ripped up one side and down the other for doing something that they have a legal right to do. Just because you don't keep them doesn't give you the right to verbally attack someone who does! And the last time I checked you tournament fisherman aren't the only people who's money goes towards fisheries management every license buying fisherman is contributing towards keeping our fisheries healthy for ALL to use and enjoy not just tournament guys.


I,being a bass fisher man/tourment ect. agree with saugeysam 100 %,but if i eat fish,its walleye the best eaten fish there is,going to buckeye to day to try and catch a few saugeye on my flukes for supper.


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

saugeyesam said:


> Why is it that you never hear the walleye tournament guys griping about people keeping the eye's??? But heaven forbid someone keep a Largemouth or Smallmouth bass. Get a grip guys, for one thing how many people do you think are actually going out to the public lakes trying to get there limit on bass? I bet it isn't even 1% of the fisherman. As stated before the guy is culling out of his own pond or lake, so how is that your business? It's irritating as hell coming on here only to see guys getting ripped up one side and down the other for doing something that they have a legal right to do. Just because you don't keep them doesn't give you the right to verbally attack someone who does! And the last time I checked you tournament fisherman aren't the only people who's money goes towards fisheries management every license buying fisherman is contributing towards keeping our fisheries healthy for ALL to use and enjoy not just tournament guys.


Amen. Don't normally keep them. My 12 year old caught a 2lb bass last year and the first thing he said was can I eat it? Fish are food no more and no less. He loved every bite of it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

NoWake said:


> THAT IS JUST SICK.US bass anglers spend lots n lots of money and time on the water practicing for tournament and you guy's are talking about how to cook a bass why not just keep walleye n crappie they taste better and are easier to catch excuse me while i go puke.


It is people like you that make people like me KILL EVERY SINGLE LEGAL BASS THAT I CATCH!!!! Your attitudes have killed hundreds of bass by me. I will keep up the hard work.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> It is people like you that make people like me KILL EVERY SINGLE LEGAL BASS THAT I CATCH!!!! Your attitudes have killed hundreds of bass by me. I will keep up the hard work.


c'mon man being that way is not helping anything and it is only going to make the bass tourny guys hate on people who decide to eat a couple bass here and there, I gotta believe you're better than this!

And as for the poster who said that bass were meant for C&R, if that is the case then why does the DNR allow people a daily limit?

This thread has totally taken a wrong turn about 5 replies in it went south I think it needs to be closed because I only see this getting worse.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I knew this thread would get interesting. I fish for bass all the time. I don't keep them, I think I've kept a total of 3 bass in my life. One to eat, and I didn't care for it. My first four pounder when I was 14, because it was the biggest bass I had ever seen up to that point. lol And one smallmouth I caught a few summers ago to get mounted. I put a pic up a few years ago and instantly people were on my case about keeping it! For one, Lake Erie has plenty of smallmouth for people to catch! I catch plenty of them year round!

Keeping bass is like shooting a button buck, some people get all riled up. Just relax man, that person hunting may have limited opportunities to hunt and has to take what they can get! And secondly most people I've seen keeping bass in my experience are not your typical bass fisherman. They are mostly shore bound, and just fishing keeping whatever wants to bite. Not a problem in my book.

I've fished bass tourneys and have no problem with someone keeping a bass. Like Sam said, I don't think many people are headed to the lake saying, I'm going to get my limit in bass today. And if they are? That is thier right to do so. They hopefully paid for a license just like you did! 

Like I said keeping bass isn't that common so I wouldn't sweat it too much, you have no right to tell people what they can and can not keep. Just fish how you fish, and let others fish as they please, so long as it is legal.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> It is people like you that make people like me KILL EVERY SINGLE LEGAL BASS THAT I CATCH!!!! Your attitudes have killed hundreds of bass by me. I will keep up the hard work.


Again I agree with Sam, that is just ignorant! To kill every bass you catch because someone else feels you shouldn't keep them at all is asinine. Also I think it may be illegal, like wanton waste or something like that.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

When I saw this post I knew the **** would fly sooner than later.I was hooked on bass fishig since I was 9 years old. From the late 60's through the 80's it was a prize to bring a stringer of bass home to show off to your neighbors and buddies. I stopped keeping bass in the late 80's but still fished for them for the fun of it, it was my choice and decision to do so. Now I'm a walleye nut and enjoy my time on the water just as much fishing for them. Running a baitshop full time keeps me on top of what's going on with the fisherman and the changes made over the years. It's my job to supply my customers with not only bait or lures, but with helpful information gathered from other customers, newspaper articles or the internet. I want my customers to catch fish. There's nothing more enjoyable than having a customer come back after having a successful day on the water, it's what keeps all us fishermen going back for more. I'll admit, our fisheries aren't close to what they were when I was young, but where do these supposed bass guys come off and feel their favorite fish should be protected. From what I've seen over the years, the bassers do more harm to their favorite fish and sport than anyone else. How many of you guys stop targeting bass during their spawn. Not many. This is the time of year the bassers fish the most looking for the pig or toad. You guys fish tournaments every weekend through the spawning period taking your catch back to the ramp for weigh-ins.You know that unprotected nest is now doomed and the chance of the fry hatching are little to none. Same goes for the smallies on Erie.How can any basser put another fisherman down time and time again for something he's more guilty of than any other? .....................Mark


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

NoWake said:


> THAT IS JUST SICK.US bass anglers spend lots n lots of money and time on the water practicing for tournament and you guy's are talking about how to cook a bass why not just keep walleye n crappie they taste better and are easier to catch excuse me while i go puke.


pretty brazen from a guy with 15 posts!!! maybe he spent lots n lots of money stocking his own waters and wants to keep the system in check!!! re-read the original post, then apologize to the man for putting your foot in your mouth...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

idontknow316 said:


> Again I agree with Sam, that is just ignorant! To kill every bass you catch because someone else feels you shouldn't keep them at all is asinine. Also I think it may be illegal, like wanton waste or something like that.


First of all I said legal bass I kill. How is it wanton waste if I take them home and within legal size and bag limits?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have a question? Why is a bass have so much value compared to all other fresh water game fish? Truth is that they fry, bake, and grill just the same as any other similar sized game fish. Now how many walleye guy do you know that strictly practice catch and release. Answer is not many. I have fished the Maumee for over 15 years during the spring runs and I can count on one hand how many guys I have seen catch and release fishing.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Now for the OP question. I like to fillet the bass and leave the skin on the fish. Scales and all. On a hot grill baste olive oil on the grate of the grill. Place cold fillets of bass scale side down on grill. Sprinkle with grarlic salt and baste with butter. The key is not to flip the fish on grill. The flesh will be moist like no other grilled fish that you have had. This also works for walleyes, seatrout, mackeral and, redfish.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark (bassmastermjb) sumed it all up...In the late 60's and 70's ..I fished a large private lake with a friend and can remember bringing stringers of bass home ..They ate well ..except the big ones..One day started at 8 in the morning and by 12 we had two stringers full..Then we Crappie fished the rest of the day..My big gripe are the tournaments ..once saw a Bassmaster Tourny and they made a remark they had to run 1 1/2 hrs to the weigh in..As Mark said if it were the spawn season all those beds never had a chance..And they had a big fancy boat with 200 hp..So they released the fish close to the weigh in station...Maybe 50 miles from there home...I have had the oppertunity to keep many bass since the 80's ..but chose not too..If a guy wants to keep any they sure have my blessing to do so..Back to the original Post all the guy wants to do is thin the bass population in his private lake..I too like Mark.... said the same thing to myself ..The S--T will hit the fan with this...You wanta-be bassmasters take it easy on the guy....And to this date If I drive by the lake where I started bass fishing there is never anyone out there fishing.....Good Fishing Guy's....JIM....CL...


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Flathead, are you cooking your Bass low and slow? How do you tell it is done? Does it just peel up off of the skin when done? I'm going to try this recipe for sure. Thanks- Minnowhead.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sam...and flathead....Your recipe does sound good.. made me hungry just readin it. lol..makes me wanna go get a few bass just to try em out.. Ill have to keep in touch with ya and get some of your recipes. And you said it well along with flathead and warrior and mark and just about everyone else on the topic. Not just bass tourny fisherman are contributing to the fish n game mngmt. all liscense buyers contribute. and as long as u abbide by the regs you can keep any legal fish. And like everyone said bass are delicous.. if you haven't tried them.. try one this yr. their just as easy as a bluegill to catch.. hook minnow bobber on a shoreline.. i catch em walleye fishin quite often.. i just look at it as a bonus fish and they go in the cooler


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

i will tell u this. smallmouth bass are tasty little critters! exspecially if caught in cold water. dip in some pancake batter wipe off heavy then coat with crushed up ritz crackers and some salt and pepper!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> Flathead, are you cooking your Bass low and slow? How do you tell it is done? Does it just peel up off of the skin when done? I'm going to try this recipe for sure. Thanks- Minnowhead.


Try medium high heat and the flesh will pull easily off of the skin. I serve the whole fish on a plate because it pulls off so easy. Field and Stream had an article last years called something like fish on a half rack. Spot on recipe. I think about tourament bass fisherman every time I eat it. I will pass on the potatoes because I want to eat more bass.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I could only imagine the kind of asinine posts I would read after seeing the title. I only keep bass when they won't survive the release. Not because of any preference towards the species, I just don't like the taste as much as other species. That being said I usually just pan fry them and throw some seasoning on them. Bass are only a sport fish because somewhere down the line, we said they were a sport fish. You have just as much of a right to catch and keep a bass as you do a carp. Carp by the way are a major sport fish overseas in Europe almost if not held to more of a higher standard then bass are here. Some of these responses belong down in the comedy thread.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

bass sometimes hit our musky lures....aaaaahahah little guys don't even pull drag. It's not uncommon for us to notice a pole acting funky, reel it in and find a dead bass. As for cooking em.....try marinating them in 7up for 15 min, then use your favorite bread crumbs to deep fry. Strange recipe and I didn't think it would be good at all until I tried it. You'll be surprised.


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

Stripers4Life said:


> bass sometimes hit our musky lures....aaaaahahah little guys don't even pull drag. It's not uncommon for us to notice a pole acting funky, reel it in and find a dead bass. As for cooking em.....try marinating them in 7up for 15 min, then use your favorite bread crumbs to deep fry. Strange recipe and I didn't think it would be good at all until I tried it. You'll be surprised.



I'm not a fan of LM or SM but I'm going to try the 7up and breadcrumbs on some rockfish I have in the freezer.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> First of all I said legal bass I kill. How is it wanton waste if I take them home and within legal size and bag limits?


You did not clarify that you took them home to eat. You just said you kill them. If you eat them good for you. I took it that you just killed them just for the hell of it because some guy you don't even know doesn't think you should keep them.


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm amazed to open up this thread thinking I would find some good recipes. For those of you have shared...thank you. For those of you who have decided to hijack this thread simply because you have a "holier than thou" attitude that determines that all bass should be released, and those who keep a few for a nice fish fry are somehow immoral...no one was asking about catch and release versus keeping and eating. I practice catch and release...but I will defend the right of others to keep the fish as long as they are within the law. 

Start your own post on that subject if you want to discuss it, but try to stay on topic here, okay?...besides...bass are good eating!

Again, for those who shared their ideas...thanks, I may just have to try them out this year!!
Ed


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Have'nt had a LM for over 25 years. I let them all go, thats why I pinch all my barbs fishing for them so as not to hurt them. But this is just me.

If ANY PERSON wants to keep his LM bass & eat them, whats wrong with that? 
Hard to understand why anyone would want to fault a person who catch's game fish & eats them????????????????????

Go for it.


But if I was to start eating them I would give them a good soaking in Butter Milk. Oh i'd say maybe overnight.

Nik,


----------



## pikeguy (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe someone should start a thread on the best recipe for musky! THAT should get purist's out. As for the original content of the post, standard batter dipped fillet, deep fried, have had a few, and they were ok.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

My god, don't feed the troll and eventually they won't come back to your doorstep.

Bass are a sportfish because we pay Billions every year to try and catch them. As long as the population can handle it, by all means keep what you are going to eat.

However, from the OP's post it sounds like he has kept more than he can handle, in which case he is wasting...and yes some of that comes from your pockets every time you buy a fishing license.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

WillyDub said:


> My god, don't feed the troll and eventually they won't come back to your doorstep.
> 
> Bass are a sportfish because we pay Billions every year to try and catch them. As long as the population can handle it, by all means keep what you are going to eat.
> 
> However, from the OP's post it sounds like he has kept more than he can handle, in which case he is wasting...and yes some of that comes from your pockets every time you buy a fishing license.


No the OP's post stated that he was planning on taking some from his pond to thin out the population he never said he over harvested. Re-read the post.


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

No need for the bass guys to get all riled up. If you buy a fishing license it's well within your rights to keep and eat your legal limit of anything.

Truth is, most of those that keep and eat bass aren't that proficient at bass fishing anyway, they fish for meat whatever it is. Not likely to harm any kind of population unless it's in small pond.

Lakes are fertile around here and largemouth are hearty, that's why the state doesn't stock 'em, fishing around the spawn doesn't hurt 'em and those that catch and eat don't hurt 'em.

Anybody been to Mogadore, LaDue, Berlin, Portage, Mosquito, etc... lately? The bass fishing is as good or better than it's ever been!


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

Melt some butter that's mixed with a little minced garlic, salt, pepper, and a touch of olive oil. Brush onto the fillet, and grill. Yum!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

the only bass that i have eaten recently was smallmouth..... boy were they good! soak in egg and milk for 5 to ten minutes then batter in either new orleans (bagged batter little spicy) or some crushed corn flakes... then fry in peanut oil.... they were real good... make sure you don't cook them too long cause they get dry!



NoWake said:


> THAT IS JUST SICK.US bass anglers spend lots n lots of money and time on the water practicing for tournament and you guy's are talking about how to cook a bass why not just keep walleye n crappie they taste better and are easier to catch excuse me while i go puke.


I have fished several bass tournaments myself had a blast doing it.... that said those tournaments kill more bass than a few guys keeping a couple bass to eat.... difference is guys keeping them actually get their bellies full on them and the turtles in the lake get their bellies full on the released tournament bass! Ever go to the lake couple days after a tournament.... always see a couple bass floating on the nearby shorelines... seems like the bass tourneys take out the bass too.... always seems to be the 3-5 pounders too! Usually tourney guys don't see this cause they aren't there the day after cause they are fishing another lake practicing for the next tourney... not so much in the spring but in the summer is when I see this! I will still fish tourneys if I have the money and time(probably won't) I love the competition..... just the other side to look at!


----------



## outbackjoe (Jan 16, 2011)

bassmastermjb said:


> When I saw this post I knew the **** would fly sooner than later.I was hooked on bass fishig since I was 9 years old. From the late 60's through the 80's it was a prize to bring a stringer of bass home to show off to your neighbors and buddies. I stopped keeping bass in the late 80's but still fished for them for the fun of it, it was my choice and decision to do so. Now I'm a walleye nut and enjoy my time on the water just as much fishing for them. Running a baitshop full time keeps me on top of what's going on with the fisherman and the changes made over the years. It's my job to supply my customers with not only bait or lures, but with helpful information gathered from other customers, newspaper articles or the internet. I want my customers to catch fish. There's nothing more enjoyable than having a customer come back after having a successful day on the water, it's what keeps all us fishermen going back for more. I'll admit, our fisheries aren't close to what they were when I was young, but where do these supposed bass guys come off and feel their favorite fish should be protected. From what I've seen over the years, the bassers do more harm to their favorite fish and sport than anyone else. How many of you guys stop targeting bass during their spawn. Not many. This is the time of year the bassers fish the most looking for the pig or toad. You guys fish tournaments every weekend through the spawning period taking your catch back to the ramp for weigh-ins.You know that unprotected nest is now doomed and the chance of the fry hatching are little to none. Same goes for the smallies on Erie.How can any basser put another fisherman down time and time again for something he's more guilty of than any other? .....................Mark


 Out of all these post. I have to agree with this one the most. I target LM bass for the challenge and the sport. Where I'm from, when its 100 degrees outside and the water temp is around 80. Pulling a 5+ LMB from the water is a great! I catch and release only. Any one can catch a bass in the spring when they are bedding. But as the OP has stated, just trying to thin the heard. I know many people that will eat any fish. Sometimes you have to take what you can get. Sometimes you just have to do what you need to do.

Joe


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Take your fish, scale it ,and remove the guts and gills-keep the body whole and the head on. Stuff the inside of the body cavity with Garlic, melted butter, Fresh sage or Fresh basil, and some white wine. Let this marinate at room temperature for about 1.5 hours. If you are real ambitious, thread the cavity so the contents don't spill out when you put it on the grill. Fire up the charcoal grill. For a 3.5 Lb bass, grill about 11-13 minutes on each side.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

pikeguy said:


> Maybe someone should start a thread on the best recipe for musky! THAT should get purist's out. As for the original content of the post, standard batter dipped fillet, deep fried, have had a few, and they were ok.


I've never fished for muskie and am curious, what do they taste like? Walleye?


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

"Ive got an overabundance of bass and this spring I need to cull them out. I know their has to be some bass eaters in North Eastern Ohio"

I read this fast, and saw no mention of a pond. If it's his pond of course it's his right.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> Best quote ever;
> "From what I've seen over the years, the bassers do more harm to their favorite fish and sport than anyone else. How many of you guys stop targeting bass during their spawn. Not many. This is the time of year the bassers fish the most looking for the pig or toad. You guys fish tournaments every weekend through the spawning period taking your catch back to the ramp for weigh-ins.You know that unprotected nest is now doomed and the chance of the fry hatching are little to none. Same goes for the smallies on Erie. How can any basser put another fisherman down time and time again for something he's more guilty of than any other?" .....................Mark
> 
> YO! MARK.
> ...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The best part of catching a bass is the sound of thud when it hits the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Not every bass has the genetics or luck to grow into a 8lb hog so you eat the small ones and let the trophies go and let them spread their genes around. Who cares if someone decides to eat some smaller bass, that's more food the bigger ones will have.


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> It is people like you that make people like me KILL EVERY SINGLE LEGAL BASS THAT I CATCH!!!! Your attitudes have killed hundreds of bass by me. I will keep up the hard work.


After reading your comment i see your to incompetent too catch bass,stick with the bluegills n carp fishing....i'm sure you know all about that:F


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

NoWake said:


> After reading your comment i see your to incompetent too catch bass,stick with the bluegills n carp fishing....i'm sure you know all about that:F


You should try to fish for carp then. They are much smarter, harder to catch, and fight harder than any bass pound for pound. They are the number one gamefish in the world. It takes more than dragging a worm in mud to catch a carp. Try fly fishing for carp if you want a real challange. :good:


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

ahh this bass fisherman will have no problem throwing a walleye in there live well durning the spawn. so whats the problem here??? ohh i see bassfisherman think they are gods speeding around my boat with there 250 thru my trolling rigs because BASS is the greatest! bass to the frying pan it is


----------



## fishholio (May 13, 2004)

i just watched the carpmaster classic fishing it was awesome the winner used a cool lure it was corn . But the way he used the corn was cool he put a bunch on a hook and threw it in the scummy water what skill it was amazing


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

RiverDoc said:


> I've never fished for muskie and am curious, what do they taste like? Walleye?


Musky CHEEKS===== YUMMY.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I gotta say, I'm impressed with the way this thread got hijacked and some of the attitudes that are apparent here. It makes me cringe to think that somewhere lurking amongst these forums are people who are animal rights activists and what do they get to read? People making stupid ass macho comments about killing fish because someone else prefers not to keep them! Way to be true sportsman:good::good::good:

And then we all wonder why these groups like P.E.T.A are always up in arms about hunting and fishing. It's dumbass crap like this that fuels their campaign!

Grow up people! Damn, my kids are better behaved than some of the posters on here and they're only 6 and 4 years old. No wonder half the members on here don't post things, they never know who's gonna tear them a new one because someone disagrees with them.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

saugeyesam said:


> i gotta say, i'm impressed with the way this thread got hijacked and some of the attitudes that are apparent here. It makes me cringe to think that somewhere lurking amongst these forums are people who are animal rights activists and what do they get to read? People making stupid ass macho comments about killing fish because someone else prefers not to keep them! Way to be true sportsman:good::good::good:
> 
> And then we all wonder why these groups like p.e.t.a are always up in arms about hunting and fishing. It's dumbass crap like this that fuels their campaign!
> 
> Grow up people! Damn, my kids are better behaved than some of the posters on here and they're only 6 and 4 years old. No wonder half the members on here don't post things, they never know who's gonna tear them a new one because someone disagrees with them.


again i agree with you sam !!!! The pen (key board )is mightyer than the sword.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i am a total C&R bass fisherman but there are far too many stunted private fisheries that need managed by harvest....the same guys that c & r can actually do more damage to a system in doing so. Call your local wildlife office and request a copy of the 'pond mang. handbook' and have a chat with a fisherys biologist.

Large Bass that live around alot of grass really smell and taste bad.
IMO large fish of any species are nasty tasting most likely the bio-accumulation of toxins.


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

just watched the bassmasster classic! helen keller won! she kept a 2 pd bass and won! used a bobber with a quarter oz sinker! with a number 1 hook with a worm! what a joke! any of u bass fisherman who throw a walleye in your live well better think twice! tired of bass boats slinging roasters thru my trolling lines bass for frying pan!


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Well thanks for the replys from some of you, I fried some up last year and to be honest it was barely edible. As many of you pointed out I am keeping them out of my own 4 acre pond that I manage. I have noticed that the 2008 and 2009 spawn bass are way to heavy and I need to take some 12 Inchers out to make room for the next couple years spawns. 

Now to all you people that go haywire anytime someone mentions keeping a bass you need to realize that at these bass tournaments where they C&R bass left and right the mortality rate of these fish is probably 20 percent and I can find study after study that puts that figure at an even higher number. So who is more wasteful the guy who catches 3 bass and eats them or a tournament fisherman that catches 30 fish all the while puttin them in a live well, stressing the fish, sizing them up and then throwing the fish back after it sat in a live well for 2 hours. I bet 7 of the 30 of them die on a hot July day and are totally wasted. The sportsmanship of C&R should not be overestimated and may often times lead to the killing of more fish than if you would just catch a limit and get of the lake


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

On another note, I thought it was clear from the wording of my post that I was taking the fish out of my pond. The fish that I bought and paid for for the pond my grandfather and father dug. I catch and release most always, Hell I let go anyfish that I don't think that I will eat and never waste fish, but wow there are some real blow hards on this forum


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

WiseEyes said:


> Now to all you people that go haywire anytime someone mentions keeping a bass you need to realize that at these bass tournaments where they C&R bass left and right the mortality rate of these fish is probably 20 percent and I can find study after study that puts that figure at an even higher number.


Dig those studies up and post them here for us! You won't because you can't.
20% mortality rate in any well run tournament is absurd even in the dead of summer.
Eat whatever fish you want, especially if they're from your pond but don't give false info you can't back up.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Triton20X said:


> Dig those studies up and post them here for us! You won't because you can't.
> 20% mortality rate in any well run tournament is absurd even in the dead of summer.
> Eat whatever fish you want, especially if they're from your pond but don't give false info you can't back up.


Why don't you post studies that prove otherwise? You can't because they don't exist!

We all know that tournaments have mortality. Not all of it shows up at the dock. Numerous fish swim off and die while no one in their right mind would try to speculate on the loses during the spawn. Bottom line is mortality during tournaments exists!

BTW nice dig:Truth is, most of those that keep and eat bass aren't that proficient at bass fishing anyway, they fish for meat whatever it is. Not likely to harm any kind of population unless it's in small pond
Where's the study behind that?

Brings to mind a fishing trip when I was younger. I was out in my canoe fishing an electric only lake. When four bass rigs come racing (relatively speaking) into the cove I was working. I managed to catch a few in the 8-14" range and then BAM. A blind in one eye 23" grabs my bait. After a quick look I send her on her way. Shortly after I'm forced to "share" this spot with two of the other boats. After a few minute they move along and....BAM. It's the same blind in one eyed bass again. What do you know here come the boats back. They eventually move along..Again....and...BAM. Same fish again. I figured the easiest way to have some piece and quiet was to put her on ice.
I guess they were not as PROficient as you all think you are!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

So Muskarp what favorite LM recipe of yours did you use to cook up this fish?


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

hey my kid shot a button button buck ON MY LAND does that meen he can can 't eat it??? guess not according to bass it was not a 10 pd winner the guys would sling around out of water for a half hour and mount on there wall! THE GUY ASKED FOR A SIMPLE RECIPE FROM HIS OWN POND! so what should my kid do???? well of course eat the button buck and the fried bass i caught today, tommrow, and the next time!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

For what it's worth here is just one link that I found where studies done by a fisheries management agency that recorded Mortality rates that were actually over 20%. And that was only one of about 30 different studies that recorded rates ranging between 6% and some as high as 32%

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Morta...ee+fishing+tournaments+on+Lake...-a0128666974

I highly doubt John Q Angler is out there eating even a fraction of that percentage. If you ask me it's damn near impossible to have a 100% survival rate at every tournament. My question is even at a 6% delayed mortality rate where those fish die after release they go to waste just floating around stinking and rotting, and that's acceptable? But some guy catches a couple for the fryer and he's ridiculed and brow beat for actually putting them to good use. Just remember the next time you point a finger blaming someone for ruining a fishery you have 3 more pointing right back at you.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Strongly thinking about the fish fry event again....

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=163015 (BTW- DoBass does NOT endorse this linked thread, as stated somewhere in the mosh)

There's a lot of toe stepping going on here.

I say eat away within legal limits anywhere- if it's your own pond, manage it however. I think any respected bass angler- tournament angler- etc agrees with this.

Those are just boys thowing stones- forgive them they know not what they say- they are passionate though and the rest of you bit.

Triton20 I actually agree with you for once, you almost sound like me 

Poorly run, unprepared, fly by night events indeed run into high areas of mortality -initial and post.

I hope ALL anglers insist when they see it that the organization makes changes to assist everyones desires- the eaters, the keepers and the releasers.

I hope to exploit some DOW scarce resources towards good mortality studies regionally for our events.

http://www.dobass.com/live/together.html

Otherwise- back to the OP.... I might add some lemon and Hot Sauce to the marinade of 7up...I am indeed looking forward to that 

nip


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> So Muskarp what favorite LM recipe of yours did you use to cook up this fish?


Same one I use for musky.

Seal em in an aluminum foil coffin with a few dobs of butter and some garlic salt. 350 for 20-30min depending on thickness.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Muskarp said:


> Same one I use for musky.
> 
> Seal em in an aluminum foil coffin with a few dobs of butter and some garlic salt. 350 for 20-30min depending on thickness.


I am going to have to try that one it sounds good. Got some bass thawing out in the kitchen sink as we speak. Got to make room in the deep freezer for when the bass are on beds.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

NoWake said:


> After reading your comment i see your to incompetent too catch bass,


He He, That's the pot calling the kettle black, EH!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I have to say that I have been enjoying this thread. Originally it was a call for recipes and as some have noted-it got sidetracked.

Anyway, I'm trying to think back when I was a boy and caught a fish, people would congratulate you or say something positive. Today, it seems to irritate some folks. I always have to stiffen my spine when I hear, "what you gonna do with that thing"? Worse yet, "you're not gonna keep that, are you"? 

I was telling my Dad about this post. He grew up during the Depression when both money and food were scarce. He and my grandfather would go fishing, bringing home anything for the smoker. If they didn't catch fish, they would eat potatoes from the garden or sauerkraut that my grandfather made in a barrel-or something that my grandmother had canned from the garden.

I've made the point in the past, that in spite of all the studies for various species, no one can say with certainty what is going on with a fish population from year to year; that is, in very large lakes and rivers. 

We need to start a new thread. "What has politicized fishing"? 

OK, time to go fishing.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i use to catch bass at strip minds back in the 80s and they were good,and some lake i will keep one or two for dinner and there just as good as any other fish if right size and cook right, i have been fishing bass tourn, for 20 years and all the teams that fish them do every thing they can to keep the alive from ice to stay,a,live we dont wont to weigh in dead fish,and i have caught 10ib,walleyes and released them i like the2to5lb,for eating,and for some to stray of track of the post for his pond and thinning the small ones is his pond,and for the flathead76 saying he will kill a the bass he catches well that ok,were on are way up to the walleye run and we all know how hungreythem spondng walleyes are,the bit up there is so good all you half todo is pop the jig alot harder, when i buy my fishing liciens there is my right to catch and keep what i want with in the law, and for cooking bass same as walleyes perch crappi what ever i alwise deep fry.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't eat a whole lot of bass but every now and then they make it to the table. A few get taken from farm ponds and occasionally from other bodies of water if they are foul hooked. I never treat them any differently than walleye when cooking them. I don't think they are quite as good as walleye but they are really pretty good. I think many hear that they taste bad just from the radical views of the 100% C&R guys who would prefer that they tasted awful.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

http://fishweb.ifas.ufl.edu/Allenlab/publications/Allen et al bass F paper.pdf

http://www.tnfish.org/TournamentFishingTennessee_TWRA/files/TournamentMortalityBettoli.pdf

http://www.lsu.edu/seagrantfish/resources/factsheets/catch_release.htm

The last study should be read by everyone on this site. I am personally not against tournaments, bass fishing, or Catch and Release. I too am a conservationist and want my kids to enjoy the same opportunity to fish in what is probably the number one freshwater fishery in North America. My point in these studies is that catch and release can kill more fish than a guy that keeps two or three for supper. That is all that I am trying to get a crossed to you guys that have this holier than thou attitude towards your colleagues that would keep a few fish and eat them. 

I know Nitro won't read these studies, but they are here for your enjoyment, All these studies were done by legitimate unbiased sources and not some Bass fishing organization or Other organization with a financial horse in the race and on the low end estimate 10 percent die and on the high end over 30 percent die within 72 hours after being caught.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

O and SaugeyeSam, thanks for the earlier post, I missed it and it is essentially exactly what I am saying.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Entertaining thread with lots of dogma. Personally I only keep what the family and I can eat that day, for any species. I'm not the type to load up the freezer. That means 1 or 2 bass, not too big and not too small. Given the ODNR's fishing forecast for Bass (which btw looks better than just about any other species), it seems like the population can support many of us taking home a few fish a month.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...ecast_largemouthbass/tabid/23057/Default.aspx

Like history taught us, the Native Americans, and many many other cultures, moderation is the key. Don't get greedy, but also don't forget your place at the top of the food chain.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

WiseEyes said:


> http://fishweb.ifas.ufl.edu/Allenlab/publications/Allen et al bass F paper.pdf
> 
> http://www.tnfish.org/TournamentFishingTennessee_TWRA/files/TournamentMortalityBettoli.pdf
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why anyone would question legitimate scientific research and when I read that the 20% mortality rate couldn't be proved I just had to see for myself. I don't follow Bass fishing tournaments and if I do bass fish it's in a farm pond at my friends house. But to say that all fish make it after release is just ridiculous. If you really think about the mortality rates consider this.

Say there is a weekly tournament or even just a monthly tournament at lets say Portage lakes. And the overall mortality rate for Bass at each event is say low at maybe 4% to 6% . Add up all the dead bass after lets say 8 tournaments. That's 4% times 8, that's a considerable amount of fish dieing even at say 2% that's still probably more fish going to waste than Jonh Q Fisherman is eating. I am not against tournament fishing and I have no problems with C&R for bass but for some of the tournament guys on here to say that they aren't harming the bass fisheries and putting all the blame on some guy keeping a bass or two is just B.S 

We all have an impact on the health and welfare of every body of water we fish in whether it's a farm pond or Lake Erie or anyone of our inland lakes. Everyone of us from the tournament anglers on down to the average Joe who goes whenever he has time. How much more do we have to beat this dead horse of an issue?

There's some very educational reading in the links WiseEyes posted some of you should read it!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> Under ideal conditions, total mortality rates at bass tournaments can be kept low (e.g., < 14%). Conversely, *poorly managed* tournaments and high temperatures can result in high (> 26%) mortality of released fish.


From 7up and lemon butter to scientists...

...all agree, bass that are eaten suffer 100% mortality rates...which is FINE and even a good thing with current management practices in Ohio.

I just found an excellent japanesse sushi mix for the invasive largemouth in Japan- which they are trying to eradicate.

Always striving for <10% will accept 20%... beyond that the organization better make some changes....


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Has anyone on here tried presure canning bass in mason jars? I bet that would make some good fish cake recipes.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Has anyone on here tried presure canning bass in mason jars? I bet that would make some good fish cake recipes.


I've done this with venison and it's excellent! I never thought about doing fish that way, I usually eat whatever fish I do keep the same day it's caught or the next day at the latest. I've also done rabbits and squirrels this way it's awesome. I also have an awesome frog leg recipe that I use when grilling them.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have canned salmon and whitefish to make fish cakes and it was awesome. Venison canned is the best deer that you will ever eat. Never tried the rabbits but have read about it. The canning meat process is all the same. Might have to try that with some erie smallmouths.


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> I have canned salmon and whitefish to make fish cakes and it was awesome. Venison canned is the best deer that you will ever eat. Never tried the rabbits but have read about it. The canning meat process is all the same. Might have to try that with some erie smallmouths.


Give opossum and skunk a try too, sounds like they might be right up your alley!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I wasn't compelled to post in response to this thread because I didn't have an original recipe to offer. I generally C&R, but ocasionally, a fresh fishfry is just too good to pass up. Especially at camp, It's downright traditional......... I also wanted to add, and some of you older guys may remember, back in the mid 70's, I recall watching fishing shows with the biggest heavy hitter Bass pros. Sometimes they would toss them in the cooler or livewell for a fishfry. They would preach moderation, but I'm positive they sometimes took fish. C&R was just starting to take hold as a common practice. --Tim..................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Triton20X said:


> Give opossum and skunk a try too, sounds like they might be right up your alley!


Opossum and skunk are not in season right now. If you got room on the triton I will show you how to catch those erie smallmouths. I could catch 5 plus your limit.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Triton did you read those studies?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

WiseEyes said:


> Triton did you read those studies?


Doubtful! I think he's been too busy trading skunk recipes with Flathead lol!
I read them and all I can say is wow! I wonder why they never cover or discuss this when they televise events like the Bassmaster Classic. Or even on other fishing shows when they are targeting a variety of species. It's not just a bass issue, any tournament where fish are caught and released are subject to mortality, post tournament release.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

LOL... some of you guys are GREAT!! im suprised this threads still open.

i havent had bass in years. we used to catch alot of them from the ponds at valley lake camp grounds while we were camping. camping+beer=fire.lol. 

we'd make packets of double sheets of aluminum foil, stuffed with 1" chunks of 1 largemouth bass, a crushed garlic clove, 1/2 stick of butter, 1/2 of a sliced onion, 1 potato cut into 1/4" slices, salt and pepper. make sure you roll up the packets edges to seal it, you want it airtight. take the packet over to the fire, clear out a spot in the coals and throw it in, get a stick and put more coals on and around the packet, have a few beers, if you sealed the packet airtight, it will puff up. after a few beers, remover the packet and enjoy some of the best largemouth bass you'll ever eat


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> I have canned salmon and whitefish to make fish cakes and it was awesome. Venison canned is the best deer that you will ever eat. Never tried the rabbits but have read about it. The canning meat process is all the same. Might have to try that with some erie smallmouths.


Flathead76...The best meals I had as a kid was when we went to my Grandmothers Farm and she served ..canned beef out of the mason jars...Later in life I bought a quarter of beef off a farm and canned it..A few years later I canned a deer and it was fantastic...Thanks for the memories...JIM....CL....


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

ezbite said:


> we'd make packets of double sheets of aluminum foil, stuffed with 1" chunks of 1 largemouth bass, a crushed garlic clove, 1/2 stick of butter, 1/2 of a sliced onion, 1 potato cut into 1/4" slices, salt and pepper. make sure you roll up the packets edges to seal it, you want it airtight. take the packet over to the fire, clear out a spot in the coals and throw it in, get a stick and put more coals on and around the packet, have a few beers, if you sealed the packet airtight, it will puff up. after a few beers, remover the packet and enjoy some of the best largemouth bass you'll ever eat


Now thats making my stomach growl!

On another note; I like how the one guy said people that would keep a bass to eat arn't as proficient of anglers as the tourny guys. I'm sure there are alot of bass eaters out there that would rival or best some tourney bags on a regular basis. Hell we should have a tourny..... The Joes vs The Pros. I'm sure that Cullin' guy on here might just show us how its done But i bet the Joes would have some placers.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

buckzye11 said:


> Now thats making my stomach growl!
> 
> On another note; I like how the one guy said people that would keep a bass to eat arn't as proficient of anglers as the tourny guys. I'm sure there are alot of bass eaters out there that would rival or best some tourney bags on a regular basis. Hell we should have a tourny..... The Joes vs The Pros. I'm sure that Cullin' guy on here might just show us how its done But i bet the Joes would have some placers.


Its called a lindy floating worm harness. Game over and we would have plenty of gut hooked bass to cook.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Its called a lindy floating worm harness. Game over and we would have plenty of gut hooked bass to cook.


LOL, most laughs that I have had all year. As they say in CA, thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Well Ez that sounds like the winning recipe here as soon as all the ice is off my pond I am going to try that. I don't think that I would rival most, if any, tournament bass angler, but I have never bassed fished outside of my pond. I have several pigs in my pond that I catch and quickly release and the bass fishing here that my Dad and I created would spoil anybody from toiling all day. My point was never to start a huge fight about Catch and Release, because my reluctance to ever eat bass out of my pond has created 2 or 3 years of stunted growth. So I need to eat some, since I couldn't sleep night if I just threw them away. So I wanted some ideas on ways to cook them other than the traditional fried. So thanks to all those who gave some recipes.


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

You people from the city just kill me,im going back to the snaging forum.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

saugeyesam said:


> I also have an awesome frog leg recipe that I use when grilling them.


Any chance you'd share? My nephew and I used to gig a limit after an evening of dove hunting. With gas going where it is. It will make dove trips worthwhile to start grabbing a limit while there. 

Flathead76- What equipment is required to can venison? Is it alot of work? What's a basic recipe?

Thanks guys.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

I would be interested in the frog recipe too. they too are in abundance at the house.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flathead76- What equipment is required to can venison? Is it alot of work? What's a basic recipe?

Canning venison is so easy even a bass fisherman could do it. Equipment needed 1). Presure canner 2). Mason jars with lids. Basic recipe is in hot quart sized mason jar drop in a beef bullion cube. Next raw pack as much raw pieces of venison you can into a jar leaving a inch of head space. Wipe rim of jar with a clean towel. Then put lid and band on jar. Process in presure canner for 90 minutes at 11 pounds of presure.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

So, which type of pressure cooker is better, electric or stovetop? Price seems to be the same either way. Electric would eventually fail, stovetop should last forever, right? Or do they eventually wearout as well?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Not presure cooker, you need a presure canner. Presto makes a good one.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Back on topic now. So who has a good bass recipe???


----------



## mr bill (Nov 17, 2010)

spent some time reading this and all i got to say is all the recipes are good ones and have tried most of them already.

i soak my fillets in salt and lemon juice with a tblsp on cider vinger. then roll in favorite batter and then fry er bake er grill


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

For the frog legs, I do them two ways one is deep fried in peanut oil. And for that recipe I mix 1 cup of flour half a cup of corn meal 1/2 teaspoon of garlic powder 1/2 teaspoon of dried dill weed and some cayenne pepper to your liking.
Clean and rinse legs and soak in Ice water for half an hour, then remove them pat them dry dredge in milk then roll in the flour corn meal mix. I put the flour mix in a 1 gallon freezer bag add a few legs at a time and give them a shake to coat then fry.

For grilling you need larger legs so if you get some really big frogs give this one a try. Clean the legs and rinse real well, put in a glass bowl and pour in one whole bottle of Gardini's raspberry pomegranate vinaigrette and let marinate for 24 hours then grill over a medium heat for 5 to 7 minutes or until done be sure to turn them for even cooking. I serve them as an appetizer for my fish or wild game dishes done on the grill.

If you try either of these recipes let me know how you liked them.


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my favorite marinade for just about any grilled fish: 2 tsbp Miracle Whip, 1 tsp soy sauce, 1 tsp Frank's Hot Sauce and 1 tsp dill weed.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

What do you know 100 replies, I see that Triton still has not read the studies. I understand your busy, but whenever you get a chance


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Yawn....


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> Yawn....


 I concur


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

WiseEyes said:


> What do you know 100 replies, I see that Triton still has not read the studies. I understand your busy, but whenever you get a chance



Oh I read them. 

*Under ideal conditions, total mortality rates at bass tournaments can be kept low (e.g., < 14%). Conversely, poorly managed tournaments and high temperatures can result in high (> 26%) mortality of released fish.* 

That doesn't sound like 20% at every tournament like you stated in your original post.

I never said some fish dont expire at tournaments and I never said anyone should not keep and eat bass as long as they only take the legal limit from public waters.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I like bass two ways...and size never matters.
I scale and gut the fish, cut the top fins off, then score the fish vertically in three sections on both sides. then open each section and add Lemon pepper.
The secret is to cook em SLOW ..like on the shelf of your grill set as low heat as possible...YUM!!

Number two...fillet bass and remove skin and put the fillets in a bowl of milk, then flower, then egg wash, then seasoned bread crumbs and fry!


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Largemouth or Small , kept on ice -n- filleted & cooked same day. Delicious ! Bread crumbs & pan fried finished with a squeeze of fresh lemon or sauted in butter with salt , pepper & garlic powder .


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

you are putting me to sleep with post


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I fished two circuits last year,4 opens and one classic at KY Lake,out of all of that,I seen a whopping total of "2" dead bass at the weigh-ins.Tournament guys go to great measures to keep their catch alive AND healthy.Not only because they don't want any "dead fish penalties" at the end of the day,but because most are responsible sportsmen.I've never quite understood the hate for bass tournament anglers,but it's very apparent on this website,moreso than any others I frequent.If guys like Flathead want to keep legally sized,and legally caught bass for the pan,so be it,I could care less.Saying you just want to kill as many bass as you can to piss off bass fishermen is just funny to me,again I along with other bass anglers could care less about your antics.I'm more than sure(considering your avatar)your skills as a bass fisherman aren't a threat to any fishery that I may visit.

To the guy that wants to start a "Joe-v-Pro" tournament,I'm in.We'll go with the conventional rules that any major bass circuit abides by,including proper boats and safety regs.$100.00 per boat,along with the $10.00 BB(that's big bass to you Flathead).Naturally no live bait is permitted,and you can only use one rod at a time(202's are OK),no trolling allowed either.All boats must have an operable livewell(don't want any Joe's coming in with dead ones),6:00am-2:00pm(yes we fish in the daylight)of course,no tiller motors,and you must have a back deck,boats must be at least 16',and have a 75hp motor minimum,and no more than 250hp.If this ever takes place,we can draw up the rules beforehand,including the mandatory insurance on each boat,responsible guys like you Flathead would never think of fishing in a non-insured boat-right? Also,we would incorporate a mandatory polygraph test at the conclusion of the weigh-in(oh-oh).If any Joe's out there want to get this set up,I'm sure more than a few TX guys will be happy to come and take your donations.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I fished two circuits last year,4 opens and one classic at KY Lake,out of all of that,I seen a whopping total of "2" dead bass at the weigh-ins.Tournament guys go to great measures to keep their catch alive AND healthy.Not only because they don't want any "dead fish penalties" at the end of the day,but because most are responsible sportsmen.I've never quite understood the hate for bass tournament anglers,but it's very apparent on this website,moreso than any others I frequent.If guys like Flathead want to keep legally sized,and legally caught bass for the pan,so be it,I could care less.Saying you just want to kill as many bass as you can to piss off bass fishermen is just funny to me,again I along with other bass anglers could care less about your antics.I'm more than sure(considering your avatar)your skills as a bass fisherman aren't a threat to any fishery that I may visit.
> 
> To the guy that wants to start a "Joe-v-Pro" tournament,I'm in.We'll go with the conventional rules that any major bass circuit abides by,including proper boats and safety regs.$100.00 per boat,along with the $10.00 BB(that's big bass to you Flathead).Naturally no live bait is permitted,and you can only use one rod at a time(202's are OK),no trolling allowed either.All boats must have an operable livewell(don't want any Joe's coming in with dead ones),6:00am-2:00pm(yes we fish in the daylight)of course,no tiller motors,and you must have a back deck,boats must be at least 16',and have a 75hp motor minimum,and no more than 250hp.If this ever takes place,we can draw up the rules beforehand,including the mandatory insurance on each boat,responsible guys like you Flathead would never think of fishing in a non-insured boat-right? Also,we would incorporate a mandatory polygraph test at the conclusion of the weigh-in(oh-oh).If any Joe's out there want to get this set up,I'm sure more than a few TX guys will be happy to come and take your donations.


I don't believe anyone openly stated they hated tournament fisherman. Disrespect is a two way street, if I remember correctly someone about the 5th post in this thread made it clear they thought that some guy keeping a few bass for the fryer was unacceptable and the reason why the bass fisheries suffer. I look at it this way tournament fishing is legal and those that do it contribute greatly to the sport. However Joe Fisherman contributes as well and has every right to keep a few bass to eat if he so wishes to do so. You do your thing and everyone else can do theirs, slinging mud at other OGF members doesn't do anything but create more drama. If we are all sportsman then maybe we should all start acting like it. Do you see Kevin Van Dam openly bashing some guy who just caught a 10lb bass for the wall or maybe a guy and his wife or kid keeping a few bass for dinner?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, im not worried about flathead and most of you thinning out the bass population, you have hard enough time catching carp, bluegill and channel cats. a lindy worm rig? seriously? a drunk, mentally handicapped, girl can catch a fish with a nightcrawler. walleye guys, to this day i have never kept a walleye, but i can tell you, my first trip to erie when i was 14 years old my brother (11 at the time)and i caught enough to fill a freezer full and had 3 fish ohio and that was in ONE DAY. if two kids can do it how hard can it be. i mean all your doing is letting line out of 9 rods and riding around in a boat all day. 

if you want to eat fish, thats your business but the hatred for us tournament guys is nothing more then jealousy. plain and simple. if you hate us its because you cant do what we do and you know it. pros v joes, lol, call your insurance company and tell them that you want to put 300k of insurance on your john boat, then gather yourself for the shock of not being able to hang a crappie minnow or a nightcrawler underneath a bobber.

if you love flathead fishing, get ready for a challenge! get yourself a live blugill and an ugly stick with a zebco 33 rigged with 30lb eagle claw mono, go to the local river and heave it into a nice big eddy or an adjacent mud flat. then wait. when he hits it, make sure your holding on because it will..... do nothing except pull, much like a carp. 

if you can successfully do it from a lawn chair, while drinking and maintaining a fire, then its not that challenging.

sorry to rant but some of you have no idea what you are talking about. eat fish, do it as much as you like, we dont care. KILL KILL KILL!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

It's hard to beat bass fillets cooked over an open fire on a cedar shingle...
The trick is to cook them nice and slow so the shingle can absorb the juices...


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

saugeyesam said:


> I don't believe anyone openly stated they hated tournament fisherman. Disrespect is a two way street, if I remember correctly someone about the 5th post in this thread made it clear they thought that some guy keeping a few bass for the fryer was unacceptable and the reason why the bass fisheries suffer. I look at it this way tournament fishing is legal and those that do it contribute greatly to the sport. However Joe Fisherman contributes as well and has every right to keep a few bass to eat if he so wishes to do so. You do your thing and everyone else can do theirs, slinging mud at other OGF members doesn't do anything but create more drama. If we are all sportsman then maybe we should all start acting like it. Do you see Kevin Van Dam openly bashing some guy who just caught a 10lb bass for the wall or maybe a guy and his wife or kid keeping a few bass for dinner?


 Please re-read my post,I don't care if anybody keeps a legally caught bass for any purpose,hang it on your wall,eat it,feed it to your cat,or just use the carcass for fertilizer.If you caught it legally,then it's up to you to do whatever you want with it,I could care less.After reading through these posts,you seriously did not detect a certain disdain for bass tournament anglers-really? I'm really only calling out one poster in particular that just seems bent on making this whole conversation over the edge.I'll tell you this,Bass fishermen and TX fishermen contribute a whole lot more to the sport of fishing(all species)than you'll ever know.We spend millions annually towards the promotion of our sport(ever price a bass rig?),through major classics in cities across the country,we generate more millions to their economies,we sponsor tons of programs for kids,we donate more millions to wildlife funds in many ways,and we even donate our time to clean up lakes and rivers where bank fishermen like Flathead leave their Old Milwaukee cans and tins of Vienna Sausage along the shoreline,along with countless discarded containers of worms,chicken livers,shrimp,or whatever the concoction of the day may be.Don't go on the attack if you don't have the right ammunition-bank man.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Harbor Hunter said:


> To the guy that wants to start a "Joe-v-Pro" tournament,I'm in.We'll go with the conventional rules that any major bass circuit abides by,including proper boats and safety regs.$100.00 per boat,along with the $10.00 BB(that's big bass to you Flathead).Naturally no live bait is permitted,and you can only use one rod at a time(202's are OK),no trolling allowed either.All boats must have an operable livewell(don't want any Joe's coming in with dead ones),6:00am-2:00pm(yes we fish in the daylight)of course,no tiller motors,and you must have a back deck,boats must be at least 16',and have a 75hp motor minimum,and no more than 250hp.If this ever takes place,we can draw up the rules beforehand,including the mandatory insurance on each boat,responsible guys like you Flathead would never think of fishing in a non-insured boat-right? Also,we would incorporate a mandatory polygraph test at the conclusion of the weigh-in(oh-oh).If any Joe's out there want to get this set up,I'm sure more than a few TX guys will be happy to come and take your donations.


I find this part of your post interesting. You seem to be under the impression that having all that wonderful equipment makes you somehow a better person than the Joe. If you can afford it all that stuff is great and good for you. I make a good living at 65 - 70K and fish out of a ski boat. I can't afford to have two boats raising three girls out of a modest ranch home on five acres. Does that make you a better man than I am and me better than the guy that has to fish in a small boat or off the shore? As my nephew likes to say, "Dude, get a clue". Some day everyone answers for all they do. It's not about who has the most toys but about how you got them. Most of this thread is just trolling and it has been very amusing. I was surprised at how long it took for someone to bring up eating muskies. Anyone that is going to eat the fish they legally take home is doing nothing wrong. Taking a fish home to show the neighbors and ultimately throwing it away or using it for fertilizer is another story all together. How about a tournament with these rules? Every man or woman gets a 12' row boat with no motor or electronics and has a random witness along for the ride. You can use two rod/reel set ups that can not be worth over $100 each. Any legal bait or tackle and the tournament will be from 12 noon on a Saturday until 12 noon the next day. Now go fish against some locals that need to feed their family. Good luck.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Agreed MadMac. Now i don't have to write a bunch.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

MadMac said:


> I find this part of your post interesting. You seem to be under the impression that having all that wonderful equipment makes you somehow a better person than the Joe. If you can afford it all that stuff is great and good for you. I make a good living at 65 - 70K and fish out of a ski boat. I can't afford to have two boats raising three girls out of a modest ranch home on five acres. Does that make you a better man than I am and me better than the guy that has to fish in a small boat or off the shore? As my nephew likes to say, "Dude, get a clue". Some day everyone answers for all they do. It's not about who has the most toys but about how you got them. Most of this thread is just trolling and it has been very amusing. I was surprised at how long it took for someone to bring up eating muskies. Anyone that is going to eat the fish they legally take home is doing nothing wrong. Taking a fish home to show the neighbors and ultimately throwing it away or using it for fertilizer is another story all together. How about a tournament with these rules? Every man or woman gets a 12' row boat with no motor or electronics and has a random witness along for the ride. You can use two rod/reel set ups that can not be worth over $100 each. Any legal bait or tackle and the tournament will be from 12 noon on a Saturday until 12 noon the next day. Now go fish against some locals that need to feed their family. Good luck.


all that wonderful equipment? all he said was use the guidelines set forth by nearly all tournament bass fishing events. you dont get what he is saying. the rules that you have suggested will only do one thing, make it easier for people that dont know how to fish, catch fish. anyone can catch fish with live bait. you can make the tournament 24hrs, 36hrs, 48hrs, it doesnt matter, if it is a tournament in which you cannot use live bait, bass guys will anhilate everyone else no matter what kind of boat they are in or how cheap his or hers rods are. i dont care if they are feeding their family.

the bottom line is, what you see on tv is the pinnacle of fishing, they make it look easy, so everyone who fishes thinks they can do it, at least until they try.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ice off!... Ice off!... Ice off!... Ice off!... 

A sure sign of spring right next to the robin sightings and the green sprigs of my dafodils in the garden... the responses to this trolling post   

Hang in there - remove your enemies and think big basses!!!

lololololololololol


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

MadMac said:


> I find this part of your post interesting. You seem to be under the impression that having all that wonderful equipment makes you somehow a better person than the Joe. If you can afford it all that stuff is great and good for you. I make a good living at 65 - 70K and fish out of a ski boat. I can't afford to have two boats raising three girls out of a modest ranch home on five acres. Does that make you a better man than I am and me better than the guy that has to fish in a small boat or off the shore? As my nephew likes to say, "Dude, get a clue". Some day everyone answers for all they do. It's not about who has the most toys but about how you got them. Most of this thread is just trolling and it has been very amusing. I was surprised at how long it took for someone to bring up eating muskies. Anyone that is going to eat the fish they legally take home is doing nothing wrong. Taking a fish home to show the neighbors and ultimately throwing it away or using it for fertilizer is another story all together. How about a tournament with these rules? Every man or woman gets a 12' row boat with no motor or electronics and has a random witness along for the ride. You can use two rod/reel set ups that can not be worth over $100 each. Any legal bait or tackle and the tournament will be from 12 noon on a Saturday until 12 noon the next day. Now go fish against some locals that need to feed their family. Good luck.


 It amazes me how every time this kind of topic gets brought up,somebody uses the "My stuff is better than your stuff" card.Like LOTP said,if you're going to run a bass tournament,run it with bass tournament rules,is that hard to understand? Understand what you are saying when you say it,a 24 hour tournament allowing the use of live bait,especially in row boats,would not be a bass tournament.An event such as you're describing would be more suitable to a multi-specie tournament,especially when you're talking about keeping the days catch afterwards to feed someone's hungry family.Personally,I would think an event such as that would be a lot of fun,I certainly wouldn't have a problem with entering such an event.Why people seem to think that guys with bass boats look down on people that fish out of other types of boats is beyond me.Most of my closest friends either don't own a boat period,or they have stuff like jon boats or canoes,the fish don't know what kind of boat you have-right? But again,we were discussing fishing a bass tournament,not a whatever you catch format.If you're fishing a bass tournament,you go by normal bass tournament rules.You don't have your softball team enter a tournament,and throw overhand fastballs,no,you go by the rules of the sport.Yes,fishing major bass tournaments across the country is something I dearly love to do,and yes,it's very expensive,especially when you don't cash a check.Most guys wouldn't even want to begin to guess how much they have invested in it,especially at the end of the year.That said,we do it because we love doing it,the same way a panfisherman loves watching that bobber dip,the catfisherman watching the end of his rod suddenly twitch,or a walleye guy watching his rod bend in the rod holder.It's all about enjoying what you like to do,regardless of whatever it costs,if you enjoy fishing out of your ski boat,then you're just as well off as the guy fishing out of the $65,000 bass boat,if it makes you happy that's all that matters.If you or anybody else likes catching their limit of a bass,then taking them home for a fish fry,that's great.To be totally honest with you,I still have yet to meet a bass fisherman that has any problem with anybody doing that.I've been out many a time bass fishing and returned to the dock to see guys with a two-man limit of bass in their cooler destined for the pan,doesn't bother me a bit,why should it? I fish off of Pelee Island out in Lake Erie 2 or 3 days a week,there's two charter boats that fish the same area as I do every day-7 days a week.They usually have 4-6 clients aboard that normally all catch their limits of nice smallies,and they use live bait to boot(soft craws).The way I see it,these guys all paid for their license's,and paid for the charter,if they want to keep their catch,more power to them.It may surprise you,but I'm sure that 95% of all bass fishermen feel the same way I do on this.Most of the guys like Flathead will never be anywhere near where I fish,or anyplace where any major bass tournaments are held,so if he feels compelled to go out and kill hundreds of bass,all I can say is go for it dude.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Nipididdee said:


> Ice off!... Ice off!... Ice off!... Ice off!...
> 
> A sure sign of spring right next to the robin sightings and the green sprigs of my dafodils in the garden... the responses to this trolling post
> 
> ...


 Just wanted to respond how most bass guys really think.This issue gets brought up all the time.Do you care if somebody legally catches bass and keeps them? No,I'm sure you don't,neither does any other bass fisherman.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WOW!! I haven't seen EGO's this big since the steelers made the superbowl


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Isn't this the same set up for catching largemouth bass off of thier beds??? Are you better than me because you have a bass boat and you release your fish? I think not. You bass guys are the ones with thier panties in a bunch because someone wants to keep your super valuable bass. Give me a break.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You bass fisherman take the bait a way faster than a bass does. LOL. Good thing you are not a bass cause you bass guys would be gut hooked. Thanks for taking the bait.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Harbor Hunter I think it is time for you to take a midol! It will be O.K. You have to work alot harder than that to get under my skin kid.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I didn't want to respond to any more of this nonsense,but Flathead are you really this clueless? Do walleye guys fish the spawn on the rivers and reefs? When is the best time to pursue crappie? When they're spawning in the shallows of course.When do a lot of Ohio guys head up north to go salmon fishing in the rivers? Duh,again when they make their spawning runs up the rivers.So tell me genius,troll master,in your cloud-filled world,why is it any different to pursue bass when they are spawning compared to any other fish? Do you pursue catfish during the time they're spawning,or are you a catfish purist who would never do such a foul thing?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lol, harbor hunter, watch out, your defending your sport fiercely, must be that huge EGO.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I didn't want to respond to any more of this nonsense,but Flathead are you really this clueless? Do walleye guys fish the spawn on the rivers and reefs? When is the best time to pursue crappie? When they're spawning in the shallows of course.When do a lot of Ohio guys head up north to go salmon fishing in the rivers? Duh,again when they make their spawning runs up the rivers.So tell me genius,troll master,in your cloud-filled world,why is it any different to pursue bass when they are spawning compared to any other fish? Do you pursue catfish during the time they're spawning,or are you a catfish purist who would never do such a foul thing?


I will take the genius as a compliment. As for all of the fish you have mentioned the worst time to fish for shovelheads is when the are spawning. There is around a 2 week period that fishing is for shovelheads is almost pointless. As for the rest of your post I agree.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah man,I was amused for awhile with this post,but considering my competition I would feel like an intellectual bully further discussing anything with a certain forked sticker.The guys over on the NW forums still get a good laugh at this guys mindless ramblings too.Kid? My grandkids are older than you sonny!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Now Harbor Hunter don't let your big bass Ego get all in a fuss junior. You are representing bass fisherman on this website. I would hate to see a perfectly good thread about cooking bass get locked up because of your temper tantrums. Maybe you need to go sit in a time out.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Harbor Hunter friendship request sent!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Never read so much BS!!!!!!!!!!!!Guess I need to stop clickin on this thread. Cant think of anything good to say.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

JIG said:


> Never read so much BS!!!!!!!!!!!!Guess I need to stop clickin on this thread. Cant think of anything good to say.



I couldn't agree more.This thread has ran it's course.


----------

